# Berlin Brass update 1.1



## OrchestralTools (Jan 12, 2017)

*Dear Berlin Brass Customers,*

we are happy to give you the *1.1 update for Berlin Brass!*

*BBR 1.1* is a maintenance update for *Berlin Brass* and comes with the following improvements:

- Revised loop points

- Revised releases

- Revised velocity crossfades

- Revised legato behaviour

- Miscellaneous small fixes

*Berlin Brass now uses Capsule 2.5.2!*

Check the new features at our http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/ug_new-features.html (Helpdesk.)

*Berlin Brass customers will receive all information via Email.*

Enjoy the update!
The Orchestral Tools Team


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 12, 2017)

Once installed (correctly) do the patches then load from the 1.1 folder section when loading via the "Kontakt Libraries" section on the left of Kontakt?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, as mentioned in the download email after the update there is a new 1.1 folder inside Instruments.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah yes i see sorry....I'll change the names of the older versions ....


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 12, 2017)

Thx for the update.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jan 12, 2017)

Comparing the legato transitions and velocity layer crossfading (my biggest sticking points) between v1 and v1.1, this update is a great improvement. Hats off to OT.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## utopia (Jan 12, 2017)

Great update so far, thanks so much! I seem to be missing some articulations compared to v1 though. Can anyone check for me? For instance, I can't seem to locate Trumpet 1 TO Trills HT-WT patch in the Single Articulations->Trumpet 1 folder of v 1.1. I do have it in v1 though. Anyone can confirm?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello, in my case some single articulations are missing in the Trumpet 1 as well.
I think I miss Marcato Short, Marcato Long, Crescendo Short, Crescendo Long, Fortepiano, Swell Short, Swell Long & Trills.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 12, 2017)

Just re-download! We had a bit of a server hiccup, but 99% of download seem ok. I just did a test download and it worked!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 12, 2017)

Those of you who pointed out some of the flaws of BBR upon release, I'd be curious to know if this update solved the main issues.


----------



## JanR (Jan 12, 2017)

My main instruments zip download kept stalling at 98% probably due to the server hiccups, its completely downloaded now after several redownloads. But now the installing progress doesn't go further than 39%. What can I do?

I seem to only be able to pause the process and resume, but I cannot redownload, and the main instruments install keeps hanging at 39%

Could it be my continuata isn't working properly?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 12, 2017)

JanR said:


> My main instruments zip download kept stalling at 98% probably due to the server hiccups, its completely downloaded now after several redownloads. But now the installing progress doesn't go further than 39%. What can I do?
> 
> I seem to only be able to pause the process and resume, but I cannot redownload, and the main instruments install keeps hanging at 39%
> 
> Could it be my continuata isn't working properly?



I am seeing the exact same problem here, so you're not alone. Also stuck at 39% installing. 

Perhaps you could go for the manual links & manual installation? It's a bit more effort, but ultimately you'll have it up and running quicker than messing about and retrying to download & install.


----------



## JanR (Jan 12, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I am seeing the exact same problem here, so you're not alone. Also stuck at 39% installing.
> 
> Perhaps you could go for the manual links & manual installation? It's a bit more effort, but ultimately you'll have it up and running quicker than messing about and retrying to download & install.


Ah yes that would be a good solution! Probably have to request those links then from OT, I don't see them in the mail.


----------



## Adrian Roston (Jan 12, 2017)

I think something went awry during my update, the layout of some of the instruments got messed up, anyone see this before?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 12, 2017)

JanR said:


> Ah yes that would be a good solution! Probably have to request those links then from OT, I don't see them in the mail.



All you need to do to get the manual links is to go to:

http://continuata.net/manual_links.php

and enter the key you received in the email from OT.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Adrian Roston said:


> I think something went awry during my update, the layout of some of the instruments got messed up, anyone see this before?



Try re-running the BBR Mac / Win installer in the main library folder, this installs Kontakt graphics - yours seem to be missing.

(Hey, it looks like I'm a self-assigned OT tech support guy tonight!)


----------



## Adrian Roston (Jan 12, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Try re-running the BBR Mac / Win installer in the main library folder, this installs Kontakt graphics - yours seem to be missing.
> 
> (Hey, it looks like I'm a self-assigned OT tech support guy tonight!)



Thanks, but I think it needs to include the graphics for the older instruments also.


----------



## desert (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you, OT for a speedy update to our original concerns!


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Jan 12, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> I am seeing the exact same problem here, so you're not alone. Also stuck at 39% installing.
> 
> Perhaps you could go for the manual links & manual installation? It's a bit more effort, but ultimately you'll have it up and running quicker than messing about and retrying to download & install.



I've had the same issue with Continuata. The zip file download was stalling at 99%. I downloaded everything manually and then ran Continuata to install, which worked. But when I opened a patch from the 1.1 folder, the InfoView still shows "Collection 1.0," so I'm thinking it didn't work properly. I tested out some of the patches, and it seems like some of the bugs I noted in a list to myself are gone but some are still there. So I'm not really sure if the update installed properly. 

Has anyone else installed it and then seen the InfoView still shows "Collection 1.0"?


----------



## JanR (Jan 12, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> All you need to do to get the manual links is to go to:
> 
> http://continuata.net/manual_links.php
> 
> and enter the key you received in the email from OT.


Thanks a lot!!  So now just replacing all those files. But some of these files look different with black background and green exec letters, while the old ones are white blanc.

EDIT: Manually replaced the folders with all the files, and it seems to work! :D


----------



## JanR (Jan 12, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> Has anyone else installed it and then seen the InfoView still shows "Collection 1.0"?


Mine shows Main collection 1.1 after manually replacing the files


----------



## tack (Jan 12, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> I've had the same issue with Continuata. The zip file download was stalling at 99%.


Same problem. And:






Also I'm not able to download the files manually. The zip file gives me an AWS error "SignatureDoesNotMatch"

I'm just amazed vendors are still using Continuata.

Guess I'll now email support.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 12, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> Has anyone else installed it and then seen the InfoView still shows "Collection 1.0"?


Did you run the installer file ?


----------



## z.langlumos (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone get 1.1 instead of 1.0 on the updated patches? Mine shows 1.0 but capsule shows correct as 2.5.2.
I also found after updating the instruments, my trumpet 1 legato patch won't play any accent attacks, anyone have the same issue?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 12, 2017)

z.langlumos said:


> Anyone get 1.1 instead of 1.0 on the updated patches? Mine shows 1.0 but capsule shows correct as 2.5.2.
> I also found after updating the instruments, my trumpet 1 legato patch won't play any accent attacks, anyone have the same issue?



Mine also says 1.0 but also 2.5.2. This is on the legato single articulations, does it also show up somewhere in the multi patches? I can't see it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 12, 2017)

tack said:


> Same problem. And:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must confess it's not my favourite piece of software.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 12, 2017)

I love all of the OT software they just need to work on a better way to deliver it.
Even after a manual install the folder says 1.1 but when you load an articulation is says 1.0
Go figure  Sent in a support request. Sure hope they get this fixed. Continuata needs to go Bye Bye.


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Jan 12, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Did you run the installer file ?


I did. Only thing I can think of doing now is re-installing the whole library from the rar files I still have saved, and then trying the update again.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey folks,

after running the Win/Mac Installer it should say 1.1 in the instruments. It is very important that you run the installer!

As for Connect - I know :( I will write detailed reports about all failed installations to Connect's support and can only ask you all to do the same. They can only fix issues if they know of them. Especially crashes!

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## wbacer (Jan 13, 2017)

Tobias emailed me an updated Mac installer. Ran it and it fixed the problem. All of the patches I tried so far now say 1.1
Thanks Tobias for your excellent and timely support.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 13, 2017)

wbacer said:


> Tobias emailed me an updated Mac installer. Ran it and it fixed the problem. All of the patches I tried so far now say 1.1
> Thanks Tobias for your excellent and timely support.



Same here.


----------



## kavinsky (Jan 13, 2017)

am I the only one who's missing the 7-8 and 13-18 articulations in the folder "Single articulations/06. Trumpet 1" (compared to v1.0)
there are also some naming errors in the 12. and 14. folders.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 13, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> am I the only one who's missing the 7-8 and 13-18 articulations in the folder "Single articulations/06. Trumpet 1" (compared to v1.0)
> there are also some naming errors in the 12. and 14. folders.



Don't know about the naming errors, but just redownload the file and you'll get the missing articulations.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 13, 2017)

Can someone confirm. I am unable to trigger accented attacks {with high velocity} with the single articulations legato (all in one patch) for Trumpet 1 and Trumpet 3. Thanks!


----------



## wbacer (Jan 13, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> am I the only one who's missing the 7-8 and 13-18 articulations in the folder "Single articulations/06. Trumpet 1" (compared to v1.0)
> there are also some naming errors in the 12. and 14. folders.


This is what my 1.1 folder looks like.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 14, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Don't know about the naming errors, but just redownload the file and you'll get the missing articulations.



Has anyone been able to confirm the loss of accented attacks on the trumpet 1 and 3 legato patches?


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Jan 19, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Can someone confirm. I am unable to trigger accented attacks {with high velocity} with the single articulations legato (all in one patch) for Trumpet 1 and Trumpet 3. Thanks!



I can trigger them. But I noticed that Trumpet 3 has the accented attack set to trigger at 127 rather than the default 120 as with the other legatos. That's probably why you're having a hard time triggering it. The default is supposed to be 120, but I find even that's a bit high for me and I like to lower it to 110.


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Jan 19, 2017)

z.langlumos said:


> Anyone get 1.1 instead of 1.0 on the updated patches? Mine shows 1.0 but capsule shows correct as 2.5.2.
> I also found after updating the instruments, my trumpet 1 legato patch won't play any accent attacks, anyone have the same issue?



OT emailed me that they fixed a typo in an instrument and I should redownload and install. I now see 1.1. 

Check the velocity setting for the accented attack. I noticed on Trumpet 3 it was set to 127.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 19, 2017)

JeremyWiebe said:


> OT emailed me that they fixed a typo in an instrument and I should redownload and install. I now see 1.1.
> 
> Check the velocity setting for the accented attack. I noticed on Trumpet 3 it was set to 127.



Thanks so much! Yeah OT responded with the HV value not defaulting to 120 like it was in 1.0. My tpt 1 and tpt 3 patches had to be corrected. But yeah I can see myself moving them down to 110 as well!!!


----------



## desert (Jan 19, 2017)

Should I update to this or wait till they fix these minor issues?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Should I update to this or wait till they fix these minor issues?



I may be wrong, but I think the fixes are in now. So you should be good to download. Lots of improvement on dynamic xfades.


----------



## desert (Jan 19, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the fixes are in now. So you should be good to download. Lots of improvement on dynamic xfades.


Thanks, I'll install it today. 

For some reason I had a dream they resampled all fff dynamics to make them louder and included it in the 1.1 patch... was only a dream


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Thanks, I'll install it today.
> 
> For some reason I had a dream they resampled all fff dynamics to make them louder and included it in the 1.1 patch... was only a dream



I wish. One can dream.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 20, 2017)

desert said:


> For some reason I had a dream they resampled all fff dynamics to make them louder and included it in the 1.1 patch... was only a dream


I do hope they do that. As is, it's not really a complete brass library! Was thinking they could do those during the sessions for the muted expansion, and get that to us first!


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 5, 2017)

For anyone interested, I have had some luck using my new Chris Hein Solo Trumpets layered into BB for getting higher dynamic timbres. Using a Teldex IR, working really well- sometimes just replacing the 1st trumpet in the chord since they often play a tad more 'intense' and it is blend well to my ears. Super lucky and grateful to have gotten CH Brass on sale during NAMM! Haven't found a use for the ensemble patches in my template, but the solos are really good.


----------



## rainierjmartin (Feb 5, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> For anyone interested, I have had some luck using my new Chris Hein Solo Trumpets layered into BB for getting higher dynamic timbres. Using a Teldex IR, working really well- sometimes just replacing the 1st trumpet in the chord since they often play a tad more 'intense' and it is blend well to my ears. Super lucky and grateful to have gotten CH Brass on sale during NAMM! Haven't found a use for the ensemble patches in my template, but the solos are really good.


Which Teldex IR specifically?


----------



## utopia (Feb 6, 2017)

another one hoping for a true FF update at some point


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 6, 2017)

rainierjmartin said:


> Which Teldex IR specifically?



Teldex Convolution From The Vienna Suite


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 6, 2017)

Same here - the omission of the top layer was an extreme oversight.


----------



## JF (Feb 6, 2017)

utopia said:


> another one hoping for a true FF update at some point


Another one here!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 6, 2017)

utopia said:


> another one hoping for a true FF update at some point



Another one here too! Trumpets need FF and FFF update.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 6, 2017)

The 1.1 update does "fix" the legatos imo. Wasn't at all happy with the horn legatos in 1.0, but 1.1 does sound good.

FWIW I discovered the "midi send" feature in C9. I've created dedicated tracks that control Horns 1 & 3, Horns 2 & 4, Trp 1 & 2, Trb 1 & 2, thus creating a2 instruments. And they do sound like true a2 patches.

I have entire cue's where I was using only a2's, and this way no need to copy midi data between all the solo tracks.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 6, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> The 1.1 update does "fix" the legatos imo. Wasn't at all happy with the horn legatos in 1.0, but 1.1 does sound good.
> 
> FWIW I discovered the "midi send" feature in C9. I've created dedicated tracks that control Horns 1 & 3, Horns 2 & 4, Trp 1 & 2, Trb 1 & 2, thus creating a2 instruments. And then do sound like true a2 patches.
> 
> I have entire cue's where I was using only a2's, and this way no need to copy midi data between all the solo tracks.


it'd be nice to hear something


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 6, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> it'd be nice to hear something


Sacha's official OT videos have a couple examples of combining the solo patches to make ensemble patches. And combining two solo patches for an a2 patch works very nicely also. Just the sound you'd expect !


----------



## wbacer (Feb 6, 2017)

I find that if I want some of that extra punch that's missing in OT brass, I just mix is some of the brass from 
Ark 1 and 2. Since they were all recorded in Teldex, it sounds good to my tin ears.


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 6, 2017)

wbacer said:


> I find that if I want some of that extra punch that's missing in OT brass, I just mix is some of the brass from
> Ark 1 and 2. Since they were all recorded in Teldex, it sounds good to my tin ears.



I'm interested in others' experience with this. I'm using Ark 1 and 2 but I don't have Berlin Brass so I'm looking at it from an outside perspective. How OT decides to address the issue (or not) has a lot of influence on my decision to get BB in the future. Did OT intend for the Arks to pick up the slack for BB's shortcomings? Can you, for example, just throw in some Ark 1 trumpets when a piece gets to ff or fff without it sounding obvious that a different instrument is playing?


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 6, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I'm interested in others' experience with this. I'm using Ark 1 and 2 but I don't have Berlin Brass so I'm looking at it from an outside perspective. How OT decides to address the issue (or not) has a lot of influence on my decision to get BB in the future. Did OT intend for the Arks to pick up the slack for BB's shortcomings? Can you, for example, just throw in some Ark 1 trumpets when a piece gets to ff or fff without it sounding obvious that a different instrument is playing?



I find it very noticeable to throw in some Ark with BB in regards to the fact that the beauty of BB is the purity of part-writing, emulating the real world where you have singular voices add up to an ensemble. Using the Trumpet Ensemble in BB is even too much to use as 'one fff player'. I suppose OT knows that Cinesamples, Chris Hein, Hollywood Brass, etc have a ballsy solo trumpet patch so that you can use them (which is what I'm doing currently) but adding an ensemble patch (from BB or Ark) really throws off the great idea of ensemble building.

EDIT: I do think it's important to point out- but BB is really really fantastic. But $700 and taking the time to sample multiple players led me to believe that it would be the closest thing to a one stop shop for Brass. I will say the Trombones are where it's at for me. For typical orchestration with Trombone pad chords, these separate players, and available low volume timbres, are something I don't want to be without again. However, I do still feel the need to reach for the 6 Horn Patch in HWB.


----------



## wbacer (Feb 6, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I find it very noticeable to throw in some Ark with BB in regards to the fact that the beauty of BB is the purity of part-writing, emulating the real world where you have singular voices add up to an ensemble. Using the Trumpet Ensemble in BB is even too much to use as 'one fff player'. I suppose OT knows that Cinesamples, Chris Hein, Hollywood Brass, etc have a ballsy solo trumpet patch so that you can use them (which is what I'm doing currently) but adding an ensemble patch (from BB or Ark) really throws off the great idea of ensemble building.
> 
> EDIT: I do think it's important to point out- but BB is really really fantastic. But $700 and taking the time to sample multiple players led me to believe that it would be the closest thing to a one stop shop for Brass. I will say the Trombones are where it's at for me. For typical orchestration with Trombone pad chords, these separate players, and available low volume timbres, are something I don't want to be without again. I also feel the need to reach for the 6 Horn Patch in HWB still too!


I agree, it's pretty obvious if you try to layer an Ark instrument in a BB ensemble but within the same piece, if you want a single horn or trumpet line to cut through, it sounds good in that context.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 7, 2017)

What's the consensus on the 1.1 update so far? Recommends to go ahead with it?


----------



## wbacer (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it's one of the most musical brass libraries out their. 
If it had fff, it would be the only brass library I'd use.
IMHO


----------



## Critz (May 8, 2017)

I quote the lackness of fff, or even ff. But it's the same problem of Berlin Woodwinds (even worst in Woodwinds) in my opinion.
I know that's a more natural approach of what a real orchestra can do, and I personally apreciate it. 
But the real problem here is CAPSULE. I have great respect for you and all the other companies working hard and with passion for us. But I don't agree when you talk about the POWER of CAPSULE. I think the power you are referring to is wasted fighting against Kontakt. You lose so many energies to make Kontakt works as you need, but I think it's time for you to develop your Sampler.
Otherwise we need a 128 gb ram computer to run togheter your libraries; and who has such a computer is a professionist that would prefer to avoid kontakt for huge and complex orchestral libraries, because Kontakt it's not made for that stuff.


----------



## prodigalson (May 10, 2017)

Critz said:


> Otherwise we need a 128 gb ram computer to run togheter your libraries; and who has such a computer is a professionist that would prefer to avoid kontakt for huge and complex orchestral libraries, because Kontakt it's not made for that stuff.



??


----------

